# Office Costume Theme



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

\DELETE--wrong THREAD, LMAO


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

I think no matter what the theme, you could adjust your costume to be scary.

Like you said a dead (or undead) version of the theme.

If they pick something period based (70's, victorian, civil war) just pick something scary from that time, 70's = Vampire Marsha Brady : Victorian = jack the ripper : civil war = the possibilities are endless here, I live in South Carolina and the costume I wore one year was voted the most frightening, it was General Sherman.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I work for a government agency and they do not do anything for the season.  Maybe I will anyway this year.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I think your idea is great! The dead celeb theme can definately go either way. As innocent as Gilligan or as gruesome as JFK. I would need to watch Dinner & A Movie to get some good food ideas, but you could definately have a trivia game or Win Lose or Draw in theme of dead celebs.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I wish we could do those games....it's just dressing up. The best thing we may do is go out for lunch dressed up. 

I also am suggesting a haunted house theme...there's a lot that can be done there and not everyone has to be really scary.


----------

